# Who purchased Uber's Optional Injury Protection Plan?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I think this plan sounds good for drivers. Just need to pay almost 4 cents per on line miles that means including dead miles.But it might still worth if you really run into bodily injuried. I am going to drive like 150 miles a day so it would cost me $6 per day if I drive. How do you guys think? Please participate in poll as well. Thank you.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I think this plan sounds good for drivers. Just need to pay almost 4 cents per on line miles that means including dead miles.But it might still worth if you really run into bodily injuried. I am going to drive like 150 miles a day so it would cost me $6 per day if I drive. How do you guys think? Please participate in poll as well. Thank you.


I've considered it, but the reality is that when I drive, I do so on the days where I am in DFW, TX vs. the days when I am [75 miles east]. Essentially, I bounce back and forth; my job has me in two locations. I really benefit from the 75 mile destination-filtering (and occasional trip along the path). However, that significant distance makes for a far greater cost-per-day at $0.04/mile. Granted, if something catastrophic happened- that cost would seem minimal. I may consider when my geographical circumstances change; that seems to be in the near-future.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I've considered it, but the reality is that when I drive, I do so on the days where I am in DFW, TX vs. the days when I am [75 miles east]. Essentially, I bounce back and forth; my job has me in two locations. I really benefit from the 75 mile destination-filtering (and occasional trip along the path). However, that significant distance makes for a far greater cost-per-day at $0.04/mile. Granted, if something catastrophic happened- that cost would seem minimal. I may consider when my geographical circumstances change; that seems to be in the near-future.


I find this plan is good. Personal insurance policy will only cover the policy amount you purchased. Most of drivers will purchase $25,000 bodily injured and the rest of bills will be from their pockets. This plan covered up to 1 millions dollar which is so good. Plus if a driver become disable, it will support with $500 monthly. If dead, they are paying $150,000 to family. So I find it good and purchased it.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I find this plan is good. Personal insurance policy will only cover the policy amount you purchased. Most of drivers will purchase $25,000 bodily injured and the rest of bills will be from their pockets. This plan covered up to 1 millions dollar which is so good. Plus if a driver become disable, it will support with $500 monthly. If dead, they are paying $150,000 to family. So I find it good and purchased it.


Agreed. As much as I do not want to "have to trust" anything more to Uber and such, I have considered this. I agree that it would be very beneficial at a very reasonable cost. When my circumstances change and I am living closer to the area where I drive (vs. driving 100-150mi "dead head empty," with the sole benefit being for taxes at year-end), I will likely reconsider. It would be a saving grace if one ultimately needed it. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Agreed. As much as I do not want to "have to trust" anything more to Uber and such, I have considered this. I agree that it would be very beneficial at a very reasonable cost. When my circumstances change and I am living closer to the area where I drive (vs. driving 100-150mi "dead head empty," with the sole benefit being for taxes at year-end), I will likely reconsider. It would be a saving grace if one ultimately needed it. &#128077;&#127995;


When it compares to IRS mile deduction, we already made $0.57/miles and this policy costs us 0.039/miles. So we don't really pay for the coverage. The RS business pays for our coverage. :biggrin: Plus one more item to deduct for expenses.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not interested in it, if I was I would research it better first and see if I could find better coverage somewhere else. Some days I could see this costing me almost $15 a day.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are the actual Explanation of Benefits for the optional insurance. It's worth a read.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> that means including dead miles.


It didn't used to, it was paid miles only.



FLKeys said:


> Some days I could see this costing me almost $15 a day.


At your rates thats a 600 dollar day!

I remember when this first came out, uber raised rates, 4 or 5 cents (for pax) so that it was free.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> It didn't used to, it was paid miles only.
> 
> At your rates thats a 600 dollar day!
> 
> I remember when this first came out, uber raised rates, 4 or 5 cents (for pax) so that it was free.


Is it all online miles or only paid miles? For some reason I thought it was all online miles.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Is it all online miles or only paid miles? For some reason I thought it was all online miles.


It used to be paid miles only, if it changed to all miles, I'm unaware.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DoorDash gives this for free. So should Uber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So should Uber.


They kind of do.

When Uber first offered it, they raised the pax rates 6 cents per mile and left it up to us if we wanted to participate.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I think this plan sounds good for drivers. Just need to pay almost 4 cents per on line miles that means including dead miles.But it might still worth if you really run into bodily injuried. I am going to drive like 150 miles a day so it would cost me $6 per day if I drive. How do you guys think? Please participate in poll as well. Thank you.


Thanks for alerting us. I didn't even know that this was a thing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I think this plan sounds good for drivers. Just need to pay almost 4 cents per on line miles that means including dead miles.But it might still worth if you really run into bodily injuried. I am going to drive like 150 miles a day so it would cost me $6 per day if I drive. How do you guys think? Please participate in poll as well. Thank you.


I had it for a while.
The only good thing about it is that it is easy to opt OUT of.

I was in a fender bender, with the ap on, and was slightly injured.
I called them to make a claim.

You should look into the hoops they make you jump through.
It is amazing.
Paperwork for your doctor to fill out, and lots of it.

Call them and find out what is needed for a claim and you'll change your mind.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I had it for a while.
> The only good thing about it is that it is easy to opt OUT of.
> 
> I was in a fender bender, with the ap on, and was slightly injured.
> ...


That kind of insurance seems like having an umbrella in the car. You don't really think about it until you really need it, and then it's there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> That kind of insurance seems like having an umbrella in the car. You don't really think about it until you really need it, and then it's there.


Except that ... it's not.
IF it takes a LOT of effort to get to use it, to the point where it takes a week to get it open ... who needs it?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Except that ... it's not.
> IF it takes a LOT of effort to get to use it, to the point where it takes a week to get it open ... who needs it?


I believe it will become handy when you really need it. Still worth it. So I am going to keep it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> They kind of do.
> 
> When Uber first offered it, they raised the pax rates 6 cents per mile and left it up to us if we wanted to participate.


Right but now they charge you to participate. DoorDash is free and all drivers are automatically enrolled in it. The problem is most DD drivers aren't even aware of this so even if they needed it they probably wouldn't even know they could file.


----------

